# GM CI Kim seminar at Master Penfil's new dojang



## Miles (Apr 28, 2007)

One of my students and I had the opportunity to train at Master Penfil's new dojang and participate in a seminar put on by GM C.I. Kim.  We had a great workout and Master Penfil was a wonderful host.

GM Kim started us off by discussing the difference in kicks from when one is perfoming a form versus sparring.  He worked us through variations of front, round, crescent, side, and back kicks over a 2+ hour period.

We ended the seminar with a few repetitions of Pyung Ahn Chodan and Eedan.  GM Kim meticulously demonstrated posture, body position, and timing of movement in these basic hyung.  He mentioned that he especially likes watching Pyung Ahn Eedan when it is performed well.

There were some notable Masters and Grandmasters in attendance.  I met GMs Ferraro and Ah Po, from Connecticut and California, respectively.  I also had a chance to work out with a friend I had not trained with in many years.

Thank you Master Penfil for the invitation and best of luck with your new school!

Miles


----------



## JWLuiza (Apr 28, 2007)

Sounds like a great time!  Sorry I missed it Master Penfil!  I was busy judging and competing


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm glad you had a wonderful time


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (May 2, 2007)

Peter,
It was great to have you at my dojang again!!!

The weekend was full of great events

On Friday evening we had a Dinner with the Grandmasters, at the House of Ing. Among the Tang Soo Do Grandmasters present were; Grandmaster C.I. Kim, Grandmaster Andy Ah Po, Grandmaster Tim McHugh, Grandmaster Charles Ferraro, Grandmaster Greg Boliard, Grandmaster James Saffold and Grandmaster Mike March. All of these Grandmasters are from different Tang Soo Do associations from around the country. 

We had the privilege of presenting my senior student, David Frizzell with his 4th Dan promotion. All in attendance was taken by Master Frizzell, as he discussed his use of the Tang Soo Do that he learned from me and from Master Gary Warne in the field while in Iraq and Afghanistan. Master Frizzell is, as all who have come to know him, Kodanja of the highest level of integrity. We are all so very proud of him!!! 

We also had Soke Peter Carbone join us. Soke Carbone is my instructor in Kobujutsu (Okinawan Weaponry). Soke Carbone recently returned from Okinawa, where he was promoted to 9th Dan under the Nakamoto family. He is now the senior member of the Nakamoto family in the USA, and was awarded the title of Soke for all of North America for this system.

Sifu George Henretty, one of my Wing Chun instructors joined us as well.

In all there were 10 different Tang Soo Do associations represented at this dinner, and we all had a great time.

On Saturday morning we held a testing for 8 new student that tested for 8th guep (orange belt), 1 student tested for 6th guep (green belt), and one student (Mr. David Singer) tested for 2nd Dan. Grandmaster Tim McHugh had one student join us and tested for 1st Dan.

EVERYONE PASSED!!!

As Peter stated, Grandmaster Kim taught another awesome seminar. We had about 35 participants on the training floor ranging from white belts to Grandmaster Ah Po. It was great to see everyone working together. I have pictures of the session that I will post shortly.

We were honored to have Master Gene Garbowsky drive in from Pittsburgh for the seminar with two of his students (these guys are in GREAT shape, and represented Pittsburgh martial arts in an awesome fashion). If things work out, I will go to Pittsburgh at the end of June to teach a seminar there on Bunkai, Henka and Oyo. 

On Sunday we had the Grand Opening Ceremony. At this ceremony we had guests from most major martial arts systems and associations present. Each of the guests received plaques of appreciation for their individual contributions to my training and education over the past 35 years. It was the first time in 25 to 30 years that many of them had the opportunity to get together in the same place at the same time!!! The energy in the room was unbelievable.

Among my guests were: Grandmaster C.I. Kim, Grandmaster Ken Pittaway, Grandmaster Willie Adams, Grandmaster Eugene Humesky, Grandmaster Andy Ah Po, Grandmaster Derek Batten, Grandmaster Rob Hogan, Grandmaster Kilindi Iyi, Grandmaster Marvis Cofield, Grandaster Greg Boliard, Grandmaster James Saffold, Sensei Nick Palice, Sensei Jerry Morrone, Sensei Eugene Woods, Sensei Dan Bartley, Sensei Tom Perry and his son, Sensei Adam Perry, Sifu George Henretty, Sensei Bobby Peeler, Sensei Jaye Spiro, Sensei Andy Wilkerson, Sensei Don Smith, Master Steve Jackson, Master Hayme Serrato, Master Lisa Santi, Master David Frizzell, and others

*At the end of the plaque presentations Grandmaster Kim called Master Gary Warne to the front of the room and presented him with his promotion to 6th Dan!!! What an honor to receive this promotion in front of such a distinguished audience.*

The list of participants in Sundays awards ceremony represent Tang Soo Do, Shotokan, Isshinryu, African Martial Arts, Goju-Ryu and Go-Te. The purpose of this ceremony was, as stated, to honor those who I have learned from over the past 35 years, but also, to bring everyone back together again to establish a new beginning. We intend, as a community to set up seminars at different locations to showcase these systems and these great instructors so that their knowledge can be experienced and appreciated by everyone that is interested!!!


I will post the engagements as we have them set in place so all of you can get involved. These are among the first martial pioneers to bring their arts back from Asia and Africa to the USA. Compared to them, I am just a little guy in the big picture




Yours in Tang Soo Do,




Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## Miles (May 2, 2007)

Wish I could have been there Sunday too!

Master Penfil, please pass along my congratulations to Master Warne.  It was a lot of fun training with him Saturday.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (May 7, 2007)

I would like to thank Master Vince Soo for taking such AWESOME pictures at our recent grand opening. Master Soo is a student of Grandmaster Mike March, the founder of the USKKA (United States Korean Karate Association) headquartered in Kalamazoo, Michigan.

This is the web address for Master Soos on-line photo store. If anyone is interested in ordering these pictures, all they have to do is go to this site and place the order. 

http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts/prsm.dll?storefront?c=0CKA#events

There are dozens of pictures with Grandmaster C.I. Kim, as well as those with Grandmaster Ah Po, Ferraro and March as well.

I hope that you like them!!!


Yours in Tang Soo Do,

Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO


----------

